# Need Price Advice on 335D



## pushthelimit (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello,

I'm in the market for a CPO 335D. I've located one in CA and the dealer has offered me $32500 out the door. 

Specs are:
2010 335D 41k miles with premium package, CPO warranty, no navi no sports package.

According to the carfax the car was bought at auction and has no service records until after the car was purchased by this BMW dealership

Should I be scared? Is this a good deal? How much should i push for?
Dealer won't go any lower claiming it is already discounted.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Certainly no bargain. For comparison I picked up my 2011 when it was 6 months old, 8K miles, same as described but with Nav for $42K (was a service loaner). They also took a dog of a trade for more credit. One thing for sure, get them to commit in writing that any carbon build-up issues is handled by the CPO. That could be a sticking point down the road if it surfaces.

Being from an auction is not necessarily a bad thing, means it probably was not a BMW dealer where it was traded in. But no service records? The dealership should be able to pull anything up that was done to the car while under maintenance or warranty. If those records are missing, RUN away.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Price might be ok - after all it is a CPO and that adds $2500 to the cost.:dunno: MSRP on that was probably ~$49K in 2011. But don't forget $4500 eco-credit probably applied. Probably is a lease return and the price is about the residual.

One thing you don't mention: HK/Logic7 system. It's a 2010 and the non-HK stereo was the lousy 6-speaker base stereo. If you expect the ok sound from the professional stereo that was standard before and after, you will be disappointed.


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

CPO would also add to resale if you sell it with some miles left before it hits 100k.

As I understand it, CPO warranty is transferrable and stays with the car. Extended platinum, etc... warranty is owned by the purchaser and stays with him. It is transferrable one time from the original purchaser to one subsequent owner only and non-transferrable after that.

You would have to convince the original owner to transfer an extended warranty to you (likely by offering him cash) as the original owner of the warranty is entitled to exchange the prorated balance of the warranty in for cash when he sells the car.

JW


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

price is a bit steep IMO, particularly for a car with no service history. I picked my 2010 up (non-CPO) with just a few more miles for $5000 less and it was optioned out, original MSRP of over $57k and thorough service history. If you can talk them down to probably $30k and get a service history it might not be a bad deal, assuming the services were ever done...


----------



## pushthelimit (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for all the responses. It does come with the logic 7 sound system. The carfax shows no service records, I will have to talk to them again. I do find it strange that theyve had the car in their possession since Dec 2012. I would think that they would be in a hurry to get rid of it by now.

As for what nuclearbeef says about the warranty, I think it will be much more likely that the CPO warranty runs out at the end of 2016 (2010 car) before I get anywhere near 100k miles. It is 6 total years or 100000 miles right?

I am trying to get them down to 29-30k out the door, no financing.


----------



## pushthelimit (Aug 8, 2013)

Oops I can't edit my posts; A question I had was if the BMW dealership was able to find the service records, is it possible they would not be able to add it to the carfax report? Should I just look for another car if they say they cant find any records? It does come with the CPO warranty after all..


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Unless the car was never serviced at a BMW dealer under warranty or FREE maintenance (which would be a REAL BIG red flag), BMW has all these records based on VIN.


----------



## pushthelimit (Aug 8, 2013)

As of this writing, I really don't think they have the service records for this vehicle. Take a look for yourself:

http://www.carfax.com/VehicleHistor...ealer_id=86474&car_id=337185089&partner=ATD_W


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd be very good wary. This car is lucky if it's ever had an oil change.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

not sure about the service, if a US veh who wouldn't take the car in for free maint? but as to proce from a dealer its not bad I know I wouldn't take less than 30k for my 2011 with 50k on the clock


----------



## pushthelimit (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah the only reason I'm even considering it is because it is CPO. This should cover anything that goes wrong with the vehicle for quite a while. If the engine blows I can get a new engine on warranty.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

pushthelimit said:


> As of this writing, I really don't think they have the service records for this vehicle. Take a look for yourself:
> 
> http://www.carfax.com/VehicleHistor...ealer_id=86474&car_id=337185089&partner=ATD_W


BMW service records are COMPLETLY different than carfax. These are only accessible by an authorized BMW dealer, no one else.


----------



## pushthelimit (Aug 8, 2013)

Are you sure?

Please see example carfax that shows BMW dealership service:
http://www.carfax.com/VehicleHistory/p/Report.cfx?partner=DLR_3&vin=WBAPN7C52BA781887

Is this example wrong then?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Someone above stated the likely MSRP was $49k. I would believe it to be in that ballpark. I've heard of 2011 with MSRPs of $54k and mid to high 20k miles going for $32 grand. Restated that is what they got selling to carmax. This candiadate is worth less by ~5 grand (MSRP wise) and 1 year older. I don't car if it is CPO, that is too much. I'd say $28 grand and that is if you find out from BMW dealer that the proper service was done that the carfax is not showing. If the BMW dealer check comes up nil, I WOULD RUN AWAY FROM IT. CPO is sort of weak in comparison to covered 50,000 regular warranty. Ask if CPO covers, DDE replacement, injector replacement, DPF replacement, EGR replacement, SCR replacement and get it in writing. The engine won't blow it's all the emissions stuff and DDE that we seem to hear haunting in this forum. An especially scary thing would be to find out that the car never had the recall updates and perhaps could be accumulating carbon at a faster rate for 41,000 miles. Best of luck


----------



## pushthelimit (Aug 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention that the car does have the original warranty til the end of 2014. 

Thanks alot for all the info.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

pushthelimit said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Please see example carfax that shows BMW dealership service:
> http://www.carfax.com/VehicleHistory/p/Report.cfx?partner=DLR_3&vin=WBAPN7C52BA781887
> ...


That example only shows what the BMW dealer network reported to carfax. These are different systems and the Dealer system has MUCH more information than is ever reported to carfax. If from the dealers computer they cannot pull the history. RUN.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

KeithS said:


> That example only shows what the BMW dealer network reported to carfax. These are different systems and the Dealer system has MUCH more information than is ever reported to carfax. If from the dealers computer they cannot pull the history. RUN.


41k on original oil FTW


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

I traded a 335i 2010, just 11,000, Sport, Nav, prem radio, split seat, Prem pkg, Comfort pkg, etc I got 26,000. 
The dealer turned around and listed for $34,000. They got allot of play room on there prices.

On the Car fax, there right, not all recorded. I looked at the one traded, No mention of broken passenger seat or
rear window seal that came loose along with a trunk seal. Had a issue with hesitation on the engine and all reported
was check engine. It also had the fuel pump issue and no mention of that either.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> Someone above stated the likely MSRP was $49k. I would believe it to be in that ballpark. I've heard of 2011 with MSRPs of $54k and mid to high 20k miles going for $32 grand. Restated that is what they got selling to carmax. This candiadate is worth less by ~5 grand (MSRP wise) and 1 year older. I don't car if it is CPO, that is too much. I'd say $28 grand and that is if you find out from BMW dealer that the proper service was done that the carfax is not showing. If the BMW dealer check comes up nil, I WOULD RUN AWAY FROM IT. CPO is sort of weak in comparison to covered 50,000 regular warranty. Ask if CPO covers, DDE replacement, injector replacement, DPF replacement, EGR replacement, SCR replacement and get it in writing. The engine won't blow it's all the emissions stuff and DDE that we seem to hear haunting in this forum. An especially scary thing would be to find out that the car never had the recall updates and perhaps could be accumulating carbon at a faster rate for 41,000 miles. Best of luck


The $49K figure came from me - mine is the same but also has Cold Weather; the joker is HK/Logic7 which would bump it up.

The CPO (and extended warranty - I've checked) cover the entire emissions system and all the stuff you mentioned. All you have to do is read the warranty info (which has been posted here several times.) Please don't scare off new members with poorly researched posts. Agree on recalls - seems critical for EGR/SCR health (and gunk buildup.)


----------

